# Kettle Corn or Regular Popcorn?



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, survey for everyone! I'm doing the clown theme this year so it'll be circusy and carnivalish, and while I'm going to be providing some drinks, cupcakes and cakeballs, my only other contribution will be the popcorn for my guests since I ask people to bring food as I don't have time to cook.

So my question is do more people prefer KETTLE CORN or REGULAR buttered popcorn?!

Also, any brand recommendations? I literally will only have time to pop it in my microwave, so Orville, Jiffy Pop...anything better than another?


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I would say balance out the other 2 sugary treats with a salty one: go for regular buttered popcorn, IMO.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

Good choice! I love flavors of all popcorn and I hate it that more people don't serve this tasty treat. How about making a popcorn bar? Walmart has some fun flavors in shaker bottles that you put on after all your corn is popped. Plus you have friends help you pop the corn that day and just add some hot or fresh just before the party to warm it up. Lol. I so agree with punkineater . . . you have to have salty if your serving drinks. But there are some fun flavors like garlic popcorn . . . Jalapeno . . . Cajun? I make a salty white chocolate popcorn that people rave about! It's so easy and I'd be happy to share the recipe if you or anyone would like it. Warning . . . it is addictive!!! Lol. 

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . . GG


----------



## Vandalay Industries (Sep 1, 2014)

Mmmm kettle corn


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

Love popcorn...all forms. I would probably opt for the salty side with punkineater to balance the sweet.


----------



## jeanette.sumruld (Sep 4, 2014)

I'm partial to Kettle Corn, myself, but think I would have both kinds. Love the idea of having the seasonings out for your guests to make their own favorite kind! Think we might do this for our party this year too!


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, only if its kettle corn from Angie's. They sell it at Costco. OMG...you cant stop eating it - its delicious. Beats all other popcorn and regular too!!


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

While I personally prefer the kettle corn, I find that most people seem to prefer regular buttered popcorn. So I would do regular if I were you.


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, I think I'll just go with regular buttered! I appreciate the ideas of providing different spices and flavors, but I won't have room for that. I need to keep my contributions as simple as possible as I'm doing EVERYTHING ELSE, hahahaha. I need room for additional potluck items my guests bring as well. No space for a popcorn buffet, while that had crossed my mind as well.

I'll just try to find the most buttery, calorific brand for maximum taste!

Thanks guys!


----------



## MidnightMistress (Oct 24, 2011)

I'd say buttered popcorn and I like the Act 2 butter lovers brand for microwave popcorn. (I have also seen an awesome bacon flavored popcorn that was pretty good at walmart)


----------



## VampKat (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh yeah! Forgot you asked about brands! Orville Reddebacher is always my family's preference but I know it can be pricey sometimes. If you stick with a brand that just has "movie theater butter" flavor you should get that maximum butterific taste, though.


----------



## Spooky McWho (Jul 25, 2013)

Brim's butter popcorn is amazing. It tastes better than any microwave popcorn and its already popped. You can get it at Dollar Tree as well as at some grocery stores. You can either serve it in a tub or buy popcorn bags/ boxes and have it packaged individually before the party. One bag for every five guests is what I purchase and that ratio has always worked for us. We have been serving it for years and it is a big hit.


----------



## CMK4425 (Oct 16, 2006)

Kettle corn rules! Trader Joe's has some really good already popped Kettle Corn.


----------



## Haunted Higleys (Sep 2, 2014)

I would say buttered popcorn. Nice balance to the other sweet stuff!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Spooky McWho said:


> Brim's butter popcorn is amazing. It tastes better than any microwave popcorn and its already popped. You can get it at Dollar Tree as well as at some grocery stores. You can either serve it in a tub or buy popcorn bags/ boxes and have it packaged individually before the party. One bag for every five guests is what I purchase and that ratio has always worked for us. We have been serving it for years and it is a big hit.


Coincidentally, I went to DT today and saw the big bags of this! I didn't get any because I thought it was way too soon, but then regretted it because I could have at least tried it to make sure I like it! I will get it next time to test it out


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It is really good popcorn. We love it!


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

If you have carpet and are inviting kids to your party, I recommend against the kettle corn. Trust me, I learned this lesson the hard way. You would think I would have known better after the pop rocks debacle two years before - but no, some people never learn...


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

Good god no, I don't like children, this is an adults only party. I don't have many friends with kids anyway.

I still haven't decided what to get yet, probably the stuff at the Dollar Tree since I'll be there this weekend. I did check out Trader Joe's for the first time ever though this past weekend and they have some kettle corn in a really cool vaudeville style bag that would have gone perfectly with my theme! So if anyone else is taking the kettle corn route, I would check it out


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't "get" kettle corn. It wants to be sweet but it's not sweet enough & it's just weird to me. Whenever anyone makes it at work all I can think is "Who's cooking cupcakes in the microwave?" Because that's what it smells like to me, overly sweet cake & frosting.


----------



## seattlerags (Aug 15, 2013)

ichasiris said:


> Good god no, I don't like children, this is an adults only party. I don't have many friends with kids anyway.
> 
> I still haven't decided what to get yet, probably the stuff at the Dollar Tree since I'll be there this weekend. I did check out Trader Joe's for the first time ever though this past weekend and they have some kettle corn in a really cool vaudeville style bag that would have gone perfectly with my theme! So if anyone else is taking the kettle corn route, I would check it out


Ahh, in that case, I highly recommend you try a variety pack of popcorn from Oogies. You can order it on line and they have awesome flavors like smoked Gouda and chili lime that adults will love. You could do a popcorn bar.


----------

